# Super Shock Attack Gun!!!



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

The orky transport shook violently as it entered orbit, flak guns fired at the newly entering spacecraft glancing off the armour and shaking it even further.

Sprock entered the drop area, and attached a rocket onto his back. He looked around at the twenty or so orks and noded. Raising his voice and with the help of a loudener he addressed the squabbling nobs.

"Alrigh' Boys! Listen up! We've got down 'ere some humies an' some cone 'eads. We've got no ways to get unda da ground so we's gonna take one one o'dem drillin' wagons. Da only problems we've gots is which one we be takin'. So whatta you lads think? Will we be takin da cone 'eads (eldar) da pointy humies (chaos) or da humies (marines)?"

Suddenly the bay went quiet as all the nobs were deep in thought (suprisingly), thinking on which way it'll be best to get down to the mine shafts.

At that time a grot wearing a piloting hat and googles entered the room and spoke to Sprock. Sprock then turned back to the Nobs.

"Alright, we're almost at da fallin' point, as our pilot has just informed us, cause we're runnin outta fuel!" he yelled, grabing a nearby oiler and chucking him out the window.
"So 'urry up, pick da target and get your rokkits on!"

He then applied a pair of his own piloting goggles and made his way to the back of the transport, grabbing the lever opening the hatch. He was itching to pull it, he had always wanted to be a storm boy, and this was probably his only chance to use a rokkit pack.

((OOC: I wanted to use parachutes but I thought rokkit packs would make more sense for deep striking orks))


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"Dem cone 'eads is week!" Yelled Zog 'ead "we can kills all of dem wiv no problem. But I do love ta kill humies, what do you fink?" Zog 'ead turns to the flash git


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Da Flash Gitz known as Wutza threw the rokkit pack onto his back and secured it there. His finger was lightly touching the trigger of da Uber Pistol (A customized plasma pistol with a lot of sounds and even more dakka to be exact.). He could not wait to get shooting with it. The last time he fired the gun was_... Hmm...20...No...22...27...YES...27 minutes ago_, and when he did it he "accidentally" shot a Gretchin. 

_*`Should we hit da cone eads ot what?!?!! AND WAHTS OUR POSITION? Messa wana start shooting at sumfing!`*_ he shouted to da Ork who had been talking a moment ago. _*`How long is we gona be flyingz, cuz messa gting sick of it?` *_ he continued.

He took a look at his Uber Pistol and said _*`This is gona be funza!`*_


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"lets go kill sum cone 'eads"
Zog 'ead puts on his rokkit pack and turns to the orks in da space craft "When da zog iz we gunna bash some 'eads!!? I zoggin wunt ta kill somefing"


----------



## ak-47 (Mar 14, 2010)

BIG RED pulls out his bolter gun and say"time ta kill da cone 'eads" as he fired a clip into several guardsmen he saw there were lota more of em.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

(((Beginning of OOC; 

*Okay Seriously, I posted this in the recruitment thread but since no body is reading it then here it is again. 

WE ARE IN A SPACESHIP, CHOOSING WHICH ARMY TO FACE, WE HAVE NOT DROPPED YET PLEASE READ FIRST POST FOR INFORMATION, AND IF THERE ARE ANY QUERIES PLEASE DIRECT THEM TO THE RECRUITMENT THREAD. *

And for the love of Gork ak-47, how can you shoot guardsmen if they arent even on the planet, nevermind that _*WE*_ arent even on the planet, but where did guardsmen suddenly pop out from, they arent daemons, they dont come out of thin air.... sheesh

End of OOC)))


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I had the impression that since we were going to crash from lack of fuel that we were in the planet's atmosphere 

you cant crash in space, everything moves at the same rate

end ooc


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Please post similar posts in the recruitment thread, but yeah, I did say we are in the atmosphere, but i never said we were going to crash, or that we could get out, or that we were above the eldar base, or that the hatch was open, a window was, but not the main hatch.

Please all further OOC posts in the recruitment thread, that what its there for.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Wazshaka sat on the bench inside the transport, picking his nose with one finger and shining his snazzgun with a rag held in his other hand. His body odor seemed to be even more atrocious than normal, and his two ammo runts, Snikasnak and Pattywak, strived to stay away from his foul armpits as they strung together some ammo belts for him.

"*Iz lookin' ta get reeeeeeeeel zogged-up on dis' 'ere planet, soon as we zoggin' land!*" Wazshaka practically screamed. "*I don't even care wot we gets ta' shootin, 'long as the zoggin' shootinz' good! I'm gonna zoggin' flip my zoggin' lid if I can't shoot sommat!*" He shot a bloodcurdled look at his two ammo runts and waved his snazzgun menacingly in their direction, causing them to jump in fright and continue their work at a redoubled pace.

*"Did I mention I like da' word zog?!"* he bellowed at nobody in particular, causing him to laugh with a toothy grin. He ceased nostril mining for a few moments to put on his gitfinda' goggles and rev up his choppa, then licked his lips and metal teeth in anticipation for fighting and continued to search for green nasal gold.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Zog 'ead stares and the ork with confusion, he then turns to Sprock "uuugh boss when are we landin!?" Zog 'ead yells he then non nonchalantly walks over to one of the ammo runt and steals a magazine from behind him, he then shoves it in the side of his shoota.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"I already toldyas, once we be decidin" on where we's gonna drop, then we'll be dropin. So hold ya squigoths boys!"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Khar looked at his gretchin. "_Wadda you fink?_" he asked them. Barana and Suteki said: "*Pointy humies!*" and Grishn yelled "Cone 'eads!" Khar slapped Grishn for yelling. Then he spoke towards the group: "_Me finks we shud go afta dem' cone 'eads. Dey are weekest!_"


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Wha bout you Rotmek, you is da other Mek 'ere, most of 'em boys wanna bash some cone 'eads, you up for it?" Sprock addressed Rotmek, his hand itching to pull the lever, he could see that his boys were getting fighty and the fact that the transport was running out of fuel wasnt too good either. 
Although he was sure the vote was unanimous, they were going to drop into eldar territory, he just hoped his boys were right and that the eldar would be easy to take out. With thirty nobs it would be easy, but who knows just how many were going to make it to the ground.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Rotmek looks up from strapping gubbins tightly to his leg and says "Well boss i fink dat them pointy 'umies would give us a more proppa scrap and they do 'ave sum proppa gubbins... but dem cones dey got some really flashy gizmos."

After this rotmek gives a sharp pull on gubbins ears to check if he is strapped on tight and tells him to 'old on to the bag or else he'd be tossed after it.

When Rotmek looked up again there was a greenish light shining from within and as he stepped forward he slapped Sprock on the shoulder and yelled "lets go!"



_(OOC. Edit: made some spelling corrections and some brushing up on the orkish  i edit a fair bit just after a post so don't mind the edits on future posts.)_


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wutza felt sick, really sick... _*`Cant weza flyz slowerz... Urphg... Ohoogh....`*_ His belly was sick and his head was looking around him wildly... 

_*`You `orkz probablyz chose this piece ofz junkz juzt to kilz me...`*_ Wutza was starting to suspect the pilot... The little idiota might want Wutzas shiny Uber Pistol... Every ork probably wanted one, as they were really rare stuffz...

_* `Can u boyz decide who weza is to crump down there, eh?`*_


----------



## ak-47 (Mar 14, 2010)

big red says "i just wanna kill sumfin" then pulls out his spikey club and swings it around a couple of times to get ready for smashin stuff. He then says "cone 'eads seem smashier than the other opshins"


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The transport was shaking violently, causing Snikasnak and Pattywak's ammo to tumble all around the ship. They scurried to pick up the ammo, then belt it into Wazshaka's snazzgun.

With a satisfied lick of his lips, Wazshaka began to strap on his rokkit pack with a grunt. His two ammo runts nestled in two small pouches strapped at his waist, trembling in fear.

His chainaxe revved imaptiently. *'Ere we go...'ere we zoggin' go.*


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Alright boys, so what'll it be?" 
Sprock shouted and was returned with a deafening chant of cone 'eads, cone 'eads cone 'eads.

"Get ya packs on we's about to drop! We aint too close to dem cone 'eads yet, but we's runnin' outta fuel and if we get any closer we'll be shot down!" 
He shouted, licking his lips in anticipation for the drop.

After seeing most of the orks with their packs on he couldnt wait any longer and pulled down the lever... but nothing happened. 
"For da love of Gork, da bloody door is stuck" 
Picking up a nearby grot oiler he began hitting the door with the grot until suddenly there was a creek and the whole door flew off its hinges and into the forest below. The vacuum created swept all the orks off their feet and pulled them out into the air, the little grot oiler grabbing onto Sprocks mechanical arm for dear life.

Just as the orks fell from the transport a fire prisim shot a straight hole through it, blowing it up into smithereens which caused great laughter among the falling orks, knowing just how lucky they were. Sprock was falling rapidly and both he and many of the other orks shouted great long Waaaaghs as they fell, Sprock loved the sensation of falling, the wind, the adrenalin, it all felt great, but he had to keep to the task at hand. 

Sprock looked around and shouted to the nearest orks 
"fly over to dat big cliff ova der, dats where da laser wagon was, so thats where da cone 'eads are!"
He then initiated his rokkit pack and zoomed off in the direction of the fire prism. Looking around, Sprock saw many orks struggle with their rokkit packs and many flew off in random directions. Many other orks couldn't get their packs to work and smashed straight into the dense forest below.
Two orks in front of Sprock had by mistake applied hunter-killer missiles to their backs and both zoomed ahead of him into the fire prism detonating it and half the small eldar camp beside it. Sprock was now only a few hundred meters away from the camp and looking back there were thirteen orks behind him. 2 of which ran out of fuel and fell down into the forest, another 2 flew straight into the cliff and blew up, while three more were ripped apart by shurikens as they got closer to the camp, which left Sprock and 6 more nobs.

Sprock landed with a heavy thud in the middle of the camp, falling sidewards, his pack detached and veered off randomly ramming a guardian while the other guardians closed in on the Mek. Sprock stood up and with a mighty Waaagh! let loose the flames in his burna, roasting 3 of the 10 guardians. Many of the other guardians hopped onto jetbikes and flew off down the cliff to an apparent Eldar base while the others ran to mount a war walker and D-Cannon. Sprock gave out another gout of flame and took cover behind a wall, knowing he couldnt take them all, and hopefully some of the other Nobs would be able to land in tact and help him kill the eldar.

((In case of any confusion, there are 7 guardians left, a war walker with a multi-laser, and a D-cannon platform with 2 guardians))


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Zog 'ead emerged from some brush and ran toward the warwalker, he leaps at it from behind and clung to the back. From the back he shot out most of the systems dropping the warwalker to it's knees, Zog 'ead clambered up to the top and tore the cockpit off, he then plunged his massive spear into the chest of the driver.

"dat just leaves nine cone eads"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wutza watched as the Boss pathetically tired to open the door, by Gork, what the hell was he thinking? Suddenly he took a oiler Grot and begun hitting the door, it was sure that the Grot would have a lot of broken bones tonight. Suddenly the door flew of its hinges and the Orks in the hangar flew with it.

* `Ere we go!`* he shouted.

A second later the ship blew to pieces as a shot from the cliff bellow penetrated it with. _*Buhawaahahahahaaaa*_

He stopped laughing as he noticed that the orks around him had begun turning their rokkits on, some of them failed miserably and fell to the ground and some ran out of fuel on the way. Two rather unlucky individuals had accidentally taken hunter killer missiles, rather than Rokkit packs, how pathetic. As they flew in the direction of the cliff they quickly flew past the rest and crashed into the `Lazur Wagon` blowing it into pieces. On the rest of the way a few more orks ran out of fuel and fell down, but some lucky ones managed to land.

_*By Gork!/B]*_* he shouted before he hit the ground and begun spinning around wildly. But when he threw his rokkit pack away it stopped. As he looked up he saw one of the `Cone `eads in front of him, and the little guy was pointing at him with a gun. No u he said before shooting*


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Khar flew with the rokkit and could feel his three gretchin holding on to his feet. They were coughing like hell because of all the smoke that came out of the rokkit. Khar held his squig close to him and he hit a tree while he landed. Khar let out a big roar because that tree hurt!

"_Ya filthy hitches, go shoot some o' dem cone 'eads!_" he yelled to his gretchin. "_And gimme summin' to proof yah killed one!_" 
after that the gretchin started to run towards the eldar. There were two guarding a platform. The gretchin sneaked on them from behind, stabbing one down and shooting another in the knee. The Gretchins lost their focus and started dancing around their victims, just randomly shooting at the one still alive. While singing "*We've got sum shiny fings! We've gut sume shiny fings!*"


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Sprock could hear the carnage from over the wall. He guessed that the other Nobs had landed and were killing the eldar. With that he jumped out over the wall and charged at the eldar which had turned around to face the other orks. With a loud Waaagh! he threw the grot at the eldar, who began squirming around and flailing, distracting the guardians. This gave Sprock some time to close in on the eldar. Initiating his buzz saw it gave off a great whine and bits of rust and dried blood flew off from it. He cut the first Guardian straight down the middle, splintering the helmet and then his skull and slowly cutting unevenly down between his lungs and then through his crotch spraying blood on both sprock and the other eldar who stood in shock. 
They quickly drew dagger like weapons while others detached from the unit and continued to fire at either the other orks or Sprock. 

One of the guardians lunged at Sprock who did not have enough time to pull out his buzz saw and so delivered a kick into the little eldar and sent him soaring out of the squad and left unconscious. Another eldar was met with the side of the burna into his face, shattering his helmet and then also his jaw. Finally the other eldar tried to attack Sprock from behind, but the grot oiler let loose some of the oil he was carrying and the unsuspecting guardian slipped on the black liquid crashing down in front of Sprock, who immediately applied his foot to the guardian's chest, crushing his rib cage.

"Bwahahaha this be too easy! He shouted until a shuriken lodged itself into one of his legs and he fell down on one knee, turning around he saw the other 4 eldar closing in on him, 2 more shurikens hit into his chest and another clanked off his mechanical arm. He tried to spew out some more fire but realized in his excitement he had forgotten to fuel it properly and it seemed he was in a bit of a mess, attempting to hop away from the guardians as they showered shurikens in his direction. He wasnt afraid, he just knew that if he got closer the shuriken catapults would defiantly hit something vital, and since there was no pain boy in sight he didnt want to risk dying on his first landing.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

When the big door got knocked from its hinges Rotmek barely had time to grab on to his axe before he got sucked out into the open sky. 
Because of the sudden jerk rotmek was off balance and started spinning wildly whilst plummeting to the ground.
It took him a few seconds before he had his hand on the ignition of the rokkit and when rotmek finally got to it and pulled out of his spiralling drop he noticed that he was a few hundred yards behind the last of the still flying nobs.
Rotmek started to fire backwards to get as much speed as possible and to catch up with the rest.
He saw sprock and 5 others land and start krumpin the small squad of eldar.
When Rotmek came over the edge of the cliff he cut gubbins loose and the grot smashed into the ground with the bag full with tech en armour staps to break his fall.

Rotmek flew on after the guardians who where heading for the jetbikes. Rotmek tore off the leather straps holding him to the rokkit pack and he landed axe first on one of the unfortunate guardians.
While the guardian was being cut in half Rotmeks rokkit pack shot on towards the jetbikes, when it hit one it exploded and turned over two other jetbikes parked next to the one that was hit.

After wrenching his chainaxe free from the remains of the guardian and its armour rotmek looked around him furiously but saw no enemy’s close bye just the remains of the 3 wrecked jetbikes where close to him and although there still was some scrapping going on on the other side of the field Rotmek saw that it was going to be over before he could get there.

Rotmek started yelling: "Gubbins! get yer green hide over 'ere, I got me some toys to sort out!"
And after seeing the grot hobbling towards him with the big bag he broke into a run wanting to be the first one at the site of the wrecked jetbikes.


_(OOC: Rotmek was delayed somewhat so while i know there is still more to kill he will have arrived after they are dead.)_


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Wazshaka spiralled out of the transport in a exploding ball of fire, screaming a mighty WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! while his two ammo runts squealled in pure fright. Wazshaka's snazzgun revved in anticipation, and his chainaxe whirred as if expecting blood.

But he would not get blood.

A few seconds into the flight, Wazshaka's rokkit pack exploded with a sputter and a bang. He seemed to hang there in midair for a few seconds, before corkscrewing into the ground as a three-hundred pound ork missile. 

He lifted his head up weakly and surveyed his unrecognizable surroundings. 

*"Where da zog am I?"*


----------



## ak-47 (Mar 14, 2010)

by the time they reached the eldar's base BIG RED's rokkit pack cought on fire and he leaped to the ground, he hit the ground...hard "WAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHH........" he woke up a few moments later and realized that fighting was still happening he was so joyful he didn't realize his pain and saw his boss get hit by sumfin he had no clue about it really, but saw that they were closing in on sprock. he also realized they wern't looking at him so he quickly took out his spikey club and threw it as hard as he could at the cone 'ead closest to him. moments later the big spikey club was inlodged in the cone 'eads back. He then pulled out his bolter gun out and finished the job then took cover behind the nearest bush he could find to start giving support fire.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Khar looked at his cheering gretchan and got furious. "_Yah stupid fings! Dond yah kno we ar' s'posed to be killin'!_" he yelled at them. "_I kno sumfink: yah wont get any food but dat one's legg._" He said, while grinning. 
The gretchin eagerly started to cut at the leg, as it was their only food for now. Khar checked their helmets out and thought they could be used on the rokkits, so he picked them up to show them to the Mek.

Khar grew impatient after he had picked the helmets up and yelled to his gretchin that it was time to go. The gretchin hadn't finished the leg yet, so two of them pulled the cacass, while one was chopping at the leg for about a minute. Then the leg came loose and they had to run to catch up with Khar. No more Eldar had been sighted by them

OOC:
update?


----------

